# creer 1 lien URL html sur animation Flash??



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

   Voila mon problème et je sèche dessus depuis des heures à en devenir fou de rage : j'ai crée une animation façon "gif animé" mais assez complexe en fait, et ce dans Image Ready. Je l'ai ensuite exporté en format Flash : aussi bien pour la compression que pour la gestion des frame-rates. Le résultat est vraiment ce que j'escomptais. Donc là aucun problème. Bref.
   Ce fichier est ensuite incorporé dans ma page Dreamweaver via la balise <embed> et le paramètre "object type = "application/x-shockwave-flash". Et là encore, il n'y a aucun souci, tous les navigateurs que j'ai testé, Mac comme PC, lisent ça parfaitement.

   Mais mon problème insoluble est de générer UN LIEN HTML sur cette animation, pour qu'elle réagisse comme un bouton cliquable appelant une page à s'ouvir en pop up. J'ai formaté un <a href="popupCenter:javacript('blabla', 'etc etc etc')"><embed src= "monfichier.swf" param="etc" "etc", "etc"</embed></a>, MAIS RIEN A FAIRE. Les navigateurs voient bien via leurs barres de statuts qu'il faut lancer le script du pop up, mais ne déclenchent rien. D'ailleurs ils ne reconnaissent pas le statut de bouton cliquable à l'animation flash puisque le curseur de la souris reste en mode "flèche", sans se transformer en "doigt".

   Je craque... Au secours s'il vous plaît. Y a-t-il quelqu'un qui pourrait me donner la solution pour me sortir de ce cauchemar?? Merci infiniment d'avance.


----------



## Langellier (24 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,
j'ai une vieille version de flash, donc mes conseils sont à prendre prudemment.
Cependant, l'idée de rendre cliquable une animation flash me paraît tellement originale que le non fonctionnement ne me surprend pas.  
Il faut plutôt créer un bouton à l'intérieur du fichier flash et non dessus. Enfin c'est comme cela que je vois les choses.
Voici comment je fais (un exemple) :

```
on (press) {
getURL("http://perso.wanadoo.fr/bernard.langellier/");
}
```


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Bonjour, et si je te remercie de repondre, je suis navré mais tu n'as pas lu ce que j'ai dit!

IL N'Y A PAS DE FICHIER "FLA" ORIGINAL, issu de Flash donc directement. C'EST UN GIF RÉALISÉ DANS IMAGE READY ET EXPORTE EN SWF DIRECT.

DONC, le fichier est inclut tel quel dans la page PHP DE DREAMWEAVER. AUSSI, LE LIEN DOIT SE FAIRE EN HTML SUR LE FICHIER POUR LE FORMATER EN BOUTON.

Merci de comprendre ce qui est demandé. 

MA QUESTION RESTE DONC SANS REPONSE ET JE CRAQUE DE PLUS EN PLUS.... 

AU SECOOOUURRR!


----------



## da capo (24 Mars 2006)

Bètement comme ça en passant : quand on écrit on majuscule, on crie. Quand on s'adresse à quelqu'un qui a voulu t'aider on peux éviter les formules du genre "Merci de comprendre ce qui est demandé".

Maintenant, pour le reste...

J'ai écrit ça :

```
<a href="#" onclick="window.open('http://www.google.com/','test','width=400,height=400'); return false">
<object classid="clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=7,0,19,0" width="60" height="60" title="test">
  <param name="movie" value="test.swf" />
  <param name="quality" value="high" />
  <embed src="test.swf" quality="high" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="60" height="60"></embed>
</object></a>
```
et ça marche.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

   Vu que malgré des explications ultra-précises je me retrouve avec des hors-sujets, il a fallu SOULIGNER les paramères essentiels du problèmes afin que ca ne se reproduise pas. Or malgré le support web, ca passe en litterature, comme dans tous les écrits, par les majuscules. Point. Il ne faut rien y voir de plus. Merci de le comprendre, autant que je te remercie pour ta propre réponse que je m'en vais de ce pas tester...

Cordialement


----------



## da capo (24 Mars 2006)

wolverine a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, encore une fois, c'est du hors sujet et pour le coup, un manque de respect de l'autre.
> 
> Merci de compendre ce qui est demandé donc.


  

Merci de lire les messages jusqu'au bout (le mien en l'occurence) qui contient une solution.

BONNE SOIREE ET BON REPOS : ah non je ne crie pas, je mets en valeur mon propos


----------



## da capo (24 Mars 2006)

PS : pour le problème de pointeur, tu peux essayer de passer par un style pour "forcer" le type de pointeur que tu veux.

p.pointerhand {
	cursor: pointer;
	cursor: hand;
}


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Merci donc de ton aide et... de tes voeux de bonne soiree... ; cela étant, ça ne marche toujours pas....

   Faut que je sois précis ceci dit quand je dis ça : ce que j'avais fait avant ton script marchait sur mon Mac, tout comme ton script du reste (je passais par un popupCenter quand toi tu passes par un WindowOpen) Donc ca marche sur Safari. Mais quand je teste la page sur mon réseau airport pour tester mon site sur un PC sous XP via Explorer et Firefox, ou sous les autres Mac de la maison, et bien là... ca ne marche plus!!...

   C'est d'autant plus une histoire de fou qu'à partir du moment où je remplace le fichier swf du lien par une image jpg, là ça marche partout...

   Voilà pourquoi je craque et que je n'y comprends plus rien...

Maintenant si quelqu'un à une explication à cette situation ubuesque, je suis preneur parce que vu comme je suis parti, je vais foutre à la poubelle toutes mes animations swf destinées à être des liens pour les remplacer par des jpg... Ca fait déjà 48h de perdus en pure perte...


----------



## da capo (24 Mars 2006)

Tu as essayé  une copie de la page en local sur l'un ou l'autre de ces pc et mac récalcitrants ?

Sinon, je viens de remarquer quelquechose : lorsque j'utilise FireFox sur Mac pour essayer, cela ne fonctionne pas ou si en fait... Le lien n'est valide que sur 3 px sur la bordure inférieur de l'anim flash...
En se mettant sur l'anim en utilisant la tabulation cela se voit très bien... Mais pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Ton idée est maline, mais voilà : mon site est entièrement dynamique, en PHP et surtout... avec une base de données. On ne peut donc pas copier une page et la coller sur un autre ordi... 

Et en plus j'y pense, mon problème est encore plus surréaliste : quand je teste le site et donc mes pages avec ces animations flash-liens, si tout se passe bien donc sur mon ordi principal (celui avec la base de données), les autres Mac du réseau font quand même fonctionner les liens MAIS annulent l'effet pointeur main de la souris... C'est donc la moitié du travail seulement... Firefox et Explorer sur Mac et sur PC sont au moins cohérents avec eux-mêmes : ils empechent tout l'ensemble de fonctionner!!...

Bon allez, mieux vaut en rire sinon je vais devenir fou. Je vais reformater tous les liens en jpg, refaire toutes les images, mettre tous les swf à la poubelle, et corriger toute la base de données...

Je suis écoeuré.

Merci quoiqu'il en soit de ton aide et bonne continuation.

P.S. : sympa ton petit site... et les montages final Cut sont chouettes. Bravo aussi pour l'actu des représentations. Il y en a donc encore pour défendre les Arts et l'intelligence des Créations, pendant qu'on nous abreuve pour mieux nous endormir, de TV reality show inepte. Ca fait plaisir : continue!


----------



## da capo (24 Mars 2006)

Fait juste un essai avec un bout de code statique pour voir le comportement de IE et firefox en ce qui concerne le pointeur et la zone active.


----------



## jeanba3000 (25 Mars 2006)

On se calme ici, et pour mettre en valeur un texte, on n'utilise pas les capitales -- qui au contraire ralentissent la lecture -- mais le *gras* ou l'_italique_, c'est plus fin.

À part ça, moi je me contenterai si tu n'as pas Flash, d'installer une version de démonstration, puis je créerai dans flash un document de la dimension voulue dans lequel j'importerai le .swf généré par ImageReady, et là j'y ajouterai un bouton invisible (zone sensible sur la 4e imageClé du bouton) avec le code.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

   Ce n'est pas ce que je demande. Il n'y a pas de Flash originel, pas plus  que de fichiers fla etc... Il y a une animation exportée directement en swf, incorporée dans une page PHP (site tout dynamique avec base de donnees) et donc une question invariable qui n'attend qua sa réponse et seulement sa réponse : code html pour générer un lien cliquable sur animation swf??????????

Merci à toutes celles et à tous ceux qui voudront - et sauront - y répondre. Un immense merci même...


----------



## jeanba3000 (25 Mars 2006)

Ça n'est pas possible, c'est comme ça. 

Donc tu arrêtes de t'obstiner bêtement et de parler sur ce ton aux gens qui prennent la peine de t'aider, car rien ne t'es du. Puis quand tu te seras calmé, tu reliras ce que je t'ai écrit et tu l'appliqueras car c'est la seule solution correcte. 

Et si ton URL doit être dynamique, il est parfaitement possible de la transmettre en variable depuis le code html appelant le .swf avec le code en gras suivant :

<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0" width="550" height="400" id="urlvariables" align="middle">
<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="sameDomain" />
<param name="movie" value="anime.swf*?myURL=http://www.monsite.com*" />
<param name="quality" value="high" />
<param name="bgcolor" value="#ffffff" />
<embed src="urlvariables.swf?*myURL=http://www.monsite.com"* quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="550" height="400" name="urlvariables" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" />
</object>


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

   et merci de ta (deuxième) réponse. Je ne l'ai pas encore testé, pour la bonne et simple raison qu'après 3 jours en dessous du niveau de la mer avec de plus en plus de temps de perdu que je ne pouvais plus me permettre d'éponger, j'ai fichu toutes mes animations Flash à la poubelle et je l'ai ai toutes remplacé par des jpg...
   Mais bon, j'ai gardé évidemment les docs originaux, je vais donc refaire un essai. L'espoir renaît en même temps que ma raison : c'est un mal pour un bien : au final, mieux vaut que mes animations flash de départ en tant que liens vers des rubriques soient finalement des JPG : les pages les intégrant au départ s'affichent aujourd'hui sans elles plus rapidement, les liens entre elles se font bien plus limpidement, etc... Donc bon,  avec le recul, je me dis que c'est mieux.
   En revanche, ça ne résolvait pas mon futur problème d'un bandeau pub flash sur mon portail sensé être un lien en lui-même ouvrant la rubrique adéquate. Donc je vais prendre ton script sous le bras et me remettre les mains dans le cambouis...
   Je te réïtère donc mes remerciements pour ta deuxième réponse. D'ailleurs à ce propos, juste une "correction" sur tes injonctions : certes, il y a eu dans ce topic - et par ma faute - certaines crispations pour ne pas dire des accès de fébrilités sinon même de mauvaises humeurs. Pour autant un bémol : je n'ai jamais "mordu le trait" comme on dit, pas plus insulté, humilié ou manqué de respect à qui que ce soit, sans parler du fait que je n'ai jamais ommis de saluer comme il se doit tout un chancun et d'énoncer clairement mes remerciements. Donc pas de carricature : rien ne m'est dû, c'est un truisme, mais rien dans tout ce que j'ai écrit ne le sous-entendait. Aussi, dialogue signifiant 2, et comme dans un couple, quand ça ne va pas, il y a des causes partagées. Or dans le cas qui nous occupe, j'ai toujours été partisan de ne pas écrire quoique ce soit sur un topic quand je ne sais pas. C'est - pardon de la référence... - comme dans "Qui veut gagner des Milliions" où Foucault doit toujours rappeler au public que seuls ceux qui savent doivent répondre. C'est aussi élémentaire dans la solution du problème que dans la politesse envers celui qui la cherche et la demande à autrui : or à force d'attente - en plus des jours où seul il l'a cherché - naturellement il "désespère" au point de s'être irrépressiblement senti presque obligé d'écrire sur un forum. Donc il n'est pas en mesure d'encaisser des fausses-pistes, des contres-vérités, des demie-solutions ou des hors-sujets : il est déjà à cran et veut tellement la solution qu'il paraît l'exiger. Or il n'en n'est rien. Et pour cause : tous les forums de tous les sites connaissent ça, parce que c'est Humain! Aussi quitte à parler de "netiquette", elle vaut tout autant pour celui qui demande de l'aide que pour celui qui entend l'apporter. Aussi, que ne m'as-tu pas donner ta 2ème réponse tout de suite? En évitant donc de contourner le problème plutôt que d'y apporter ta solution actuelle? Tu aurais gagné du temps et moi de la paix d'esprit. Sans compter qu'aujourd'hui, peut-être - je dis bien peut-être - j'aurais gardé mes animations flash et crée donc - grâce-à toi - ces maudits liens...
   Bref, tout le monde est perdant : toi parce que tu t'es senti "agressé", moi parce que j'ai dû renoncer à tout ce que j'avais entrepris dans cette optique. Pour autant  je note que malgré tout tu es revenu me donner une solution : comme quoi je n'ai pas été un "monstre" d'insolence" et d"égoïsme" et que sommes toutes ce que je demandais n'était pas si déraisonnable pas plus que ma demande de recevoir de vraies solutions... C'est en contradiction avec sinon ta morale, du moins ton rappel à l'ordre... Comme tu peux le voir je n'en n'ai nul besoin pour reconnaître mes torts et pour voir tous les tenants et les aboutissants de cette "histoire". Les choses alors sont bien moins manichéennes et schématiquement noir et blanc qu'on a voulu sinon le faire croire du moins l'avoir admis dans son raisonnement pour forumuler ses griefs... 
   Donc pour en finir une fois pour toutes sur le sujet : pas de de solution placebo donc suite à une demande mais pas plus de jugements rapides à l'emporte-pièce non plus après-coup. Car au final, ça ne fait que surajouter de la tension, comme quand on dit à quelqu'un qui s'est blessé ou a commis une erreur : "je t'avais prévenu"... La belle affaire, non?
   Sur ce, je vais donc tester ton nouveau script (miraculeux?), non sans t'en avoir une nouvelle fois remercier et te dire que je ne manquerais pas de revenir vers toi pour te dire ce qu'il en est et le cas échéant surtout, t'en créditer tout le mérite et te faire mes plus chaleureuses félicitations. Car tu sais quoi? J'ai toujours eu la reconnaissance du ventre. Ca aussi tu vois, ça n'était pas dit dans la chanson et pourtant, "c'est"!
   Bien cordialement et sincèrement


----------

